# Rat Sneezing and blood around the nose?



## xAngelOfSorrow (Aug 4, 2013)

My dumbo rat Celestia started sneezing a lot yesterday night. And today when i checked on her i noticed she had blood on her nose. And maybe startig around her eyes?
She is in a cage with my other rat Ritsuka, and I need to know if this is a possible sickness that could transfer to Ritsuka. Also should I seperate them?
Could this just be stress related? I did have her out almost all day yesterday. I am so worried because as of right now I have no way to take her to a vet because my car is in the shop, and i have no other way to go!
What could this be? Also could it just me overthinking it? Someone did say sometimes rats sneeze red mucus up sometimes and it is nothing to worry about. But it was more then "just a little" i think.
Help :''''(


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Porphyrn (no clue how to spell it). You can separate her as a precaution, but it is usually caused by dust or stress. Check the bedding, make sure not to use scenty things in the air, and see what could be stressing her. Excessive amounts or other signs of illness are the things to beware.


----------



## xAngelOfSorrow (Aug 4, 2013)

*Stress*

I cleaned the house yesterday, and sprayed fabreeze. Also lite a candel. Could that be it? And the only type of bedding i have in there is used for there litter trey. The rest is a soft fleece. Also her eyes have like eye crusties. Maybe the mucus stuff also?
She is super drained of energy. Just wants to sleep.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Typically red stuff around the nose eyes is called Porphyrin. It is not blood, just a liquid that they produce from their various orifices... If your rat is sneezing, check the sticky on sneezing and Myco information. It is very informative and can help you narrow down what is going on with your rat. Sneezing and porphyrin around the nose/mouth can be a number of things. 
Try changing bedding, cleaning without harsh chemicals, avoiding any scented items in your room, etc etc. Lots of time sneezies aren't much to worry about, but are a good sign to look out for to make sure your rat is comfortable and healthy. If the rat is showing lethargy, squinty eyes, arched back & puffy fur, you may need to consult a vet about an illness and getting antibiotics.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

No frebreeze or candles in the same room for rats. They have sensitive respiratory systems. If you want a safe alternative to control scent, you can put a bowl of baking soda out and use ferret descenting spray.

Like JBird said, any more symptoms more than the red stuff and you need to go to the vet and get antibiotics.


----------

